# My Layout with stuff I bought a York



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

There is a police station, bait shop, MTH street lamps. A flag pole with lights and just different angles of the layout and shots of my engines and rolling stock.


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

*Great Looking layout*

Looks good. Great talking to you at Bob's


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

danpuckett said:


> Looks good. Great talking to you at Bob's


Hi Dan, I talked to several people when I was there Thursday, Friday and Saturday so you'll have to remind me what we talked about. I'm bad with names. I'm lucky I remember my own name.


----------

